# ADA Cube Garden 90P Build



## adavin (15 Oct 2020)

Well the items arrived Wednesday on a pallet and I couldn't wait for the project to begin.   Having recently moved from Marine I had a little bit of a learning curve,  but had some ideas on what I wanted to achieve.

This was to create a minimalist affect less is more, clean cut look.  I'm still on a learning curve with this type of setup and no doubt will make some mistakes but keeping things minimal will also help to keep mistakes to a minimum a well (theory at least)

Setup consists of:

ADA Cuba Garden 90P tank
ADA Garden Stand Steel Frame
ADA 600 Filter  including Glasswork
Twinstar 900e (soon to be swapped out)
ISTA Co2 bottle 3 Ltr
Co2 Art Regulator

Twinstar Nano +

ADA Power Sand M x 1
ADA Soil Normal x 1
ADA Soil Powder x 2

Seiryo Stone 30 Kg






*The stand.  *

Easy to assemble and really sturdy sort.  Like the ease access and adjustment if required.  This does add the issue of keeping things neat but have some ideas on this (hopefully)






*ADA Cube Garden 90p*
Well needed help from the misses on this one.  Couldn't lift by myself, didn't even try.  Checked for any marks or scratches and glad to say all good.  This was placed with an ADA matt between the stand and the tank.  These come a little larger than required so needed to trim to size.









*Leveling Out:*

Having adjustable legs at the bottom assists in getting the levels correct on the setup. 





*Filter and Bottle check:*

Just placing the CO2 and Filter to see how it would all work and none of the grandchildren can knock anything over.





*SCAPE!*
OMG!  It must have taken me 2 hours at least to get the pieces looking how I wanted from every angle..    The tank is in the top right of the room and we sit mainly in the back left so was trying to get this to be the best view.










*Substrate:*

Filling the tank with  ADA Power Sand M x 1 and ADA Soil Normal x 1.  Keeping the Powder sand away from the edges.








*Rock Placement:*

Copying the design over to the tank and backfilling with the fine soil.









*Our View*





*Part Filled for Planting:*

Filled the tank to cover the soil ready for planting..






*Planted:*
Well it's planted and may need some more but will see what comes out over the weeks.

















DAY 6


----------



## Wolf6 (15 Oct 2020)

Nice setup and nice rockwork! What are you replacing the light with?


----------



## adavin (15 Oct 2020)

Wolf6 said:


> Nice setup and nice rockwork! What are you replacing the light with?



Hi thanks for comment.  I'm swapping this over for a One Flat One 90cm which has more control etc.


----------



## FJK_12 (15 Oct 2020)

Nice garden stand, I've got the 60cm version which I found secondhand. Very jealous you've got the superjet filter to complement it, doesn't look nearly as good with a plastic filter underneath like I had.


----------



## adavin (15 Oct 2020)

FJK_12 said:


> Nice garden stand, I've got the 60cm version which I found secondhand. Very jealous you've got the superjet filter to complement it, doesn't look nearly as good with a plastic filter underneath like I had.


They are good stands but heard today ADA are discontinuing these... The filter is very quite but a bit of a nightmare to bleed.


----------



## alto (16 Oct 2020)

Stunning project - no one looks as good as ADA (complain about the price (and distribution system )  but cannot complain about the finish quality!)

Shame that ADA is discontinuing products recently (would be interesting to hear the rationale behind this)


Which ONF are you going with?

Scape and planting comments 
- I’d suggest draining the water, it’s actually much easier to plant with damp soil rather than “swimming” soil (which moves everytime you insert pinsettes and takes a bit more of a learning curve to become good at) - to drain more completely, just create a small (ditch) at a front corner and syphon away water, this will then often “fill” again as excess water drains from upper soil layers

- possibly too late and would need to be done with care as wet ADA soil is quite crushable, I’d sink the large RH stone slightly so that there is a more defined triangular line looking at the stone heights (from right to left)

- I’d also try lowering the substrate level at the front of the tank as you will likely get some movement in this direction anyway as the tank establishes - unless you plant as densely as Balazs  from Green Aqua 

I suspect you will want to add in a skimmer (ADA or the knockoff Filipe Oliveira has on his tanks) to increase water movement and CO2 distribution
I would not add any inline heaters, CO2 reactors on this filter


----------



## adavin (16 Oct 2020)

alto said:


> Stunning project - no one looks as good as ADA (complain about the price (and distribution system )  but cannot complain about the finish quality!)
> 
> Shame that ADA is discontinuing products recently (would be interesting to hear the rationale behind this)
> 
> ...




Thank you for you comments really appreciate and totally make sense, but I may have read them a little too late..    See new images added..

I was going to add an inline heater but its too bulky.  Thinking of getting the flat Aguael type but didn't know if this would look to ugly in the tank?


----------



## alto (16 Oct 2020)

Great choice with the grass 

Eleocharis acicularis 'mini'? 

I’d suggest adding some fast growing auxiliary/supporting plant initially 
https://tropica.com/en/guide/get-the-right-start/supporting-plants/


----------



## alto (16 Oct 2020)

Check CO2 bubble distribution/movement - you may find placing this below the lily outflow is more efficient


----------



## adavin (22 Oct 2020)

Day 6


----------



## adavin (29 Oct 2020)

Day 14 also. Adadded new One Light


----------



## Nuno Gomes (31 Oct 2020)

I like how those stands look, I'm actually getting a very similar one custom made by ILA Europa because my new tank is 90x60x45, so the ADA stand is too small. I just think your setup would look more minimalistic without that twinstar reactor and with a different light, the normal ONF flat one is very bulky on the sides where it sits on the tank, the pendant version is much sleeker.

Also what do you think of that filter? It's beautiful but it feels weird to me using something that weak for a 90P but that's what ADA recommends so it should be adequate.


----------



## adavin (3 Nov 2020)

Nuno Gomes said:


> I like how those stands look, I'm actually getting a very similar one custom made by ILA Europa because my new tank is 90x60x45, so the ADA stand is too small. I just think your setup would look more minimalistic without that twinstar reactor and with a different light, the normal ONF flat one is very bulky on the sides where it sits on the tank, the pendant version is much sleeker.
> 
> Also what do you think of that filter? It's beautiful but it feels weird to me using something that weak for a 90P but that's what ADA recommends so it should be adequate.


The twinstar Reactor will eventually be blocked by growth at some point once the tank matures...  Agree the ONF One is wide but the tank is designed for where we sit therefore not really obstructing the view.
The ADA filter seems to be more than adiquate for the 90p and very quite so please with this also fully recommended. 

I love the chemistry on these tanks as well so showing these adds additional interest and a conversational piece


----------



## adavin (6 Nov 2020)

Day 21


----------



## Ady34 (6 Nov 2020)

Lovely set up.
It is a shame Ada have discontinued the stand, but at least you have got one to display the beautiful equipment below.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## adavin (14 Nov 2020)

DAY 29

Took me a while to get the ruby valve but at last setup.  Need to make some tweeks with location.



Now getting ready for a water change filter media swap out for ADA Rio and mow the lawn 😁


----------



## Andrew T (14 Nov 2020)

Nice setup! Reckon an ADA light screen is in order to make this setup POP.


----------



## Deano3 (14 Nov 2020)

Tank looks great 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## adavin (14 Nov 2020)

Andrew T said:


> Nice setup! Reckon an ADA light screen is in order to make this setup POP.


Had thought about that one Andrew. But wasnt sure as not seen in real life.


----------



## adavin (14 Nov 2020)

Deano3 said:


> Tank looks great
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Thanks Deano


----------



## Andrew T (14 Nov 2020)

adavin said:


> Had thought about that one Andrew. But wasnt sure as not seen in real life.


Looks amazing . If you can, go for it ; there’s no way you’ll regret it ...and I thought about it 10 times before I spent the money.
Even my wife (which was very hesitant of agreeing with the 300$ price tag) was impressed .


----------



## jns (17 Nov 2020)

Great looking tank!  Keep an eye on the AR, once it really starts growing it can make the scale of your aquascape out of wack relative to the foreground  planting.


----------



## adavin (21 Nov 2020)

DAY 36


----------



## adavin (27 Nov 2020)

43 days love a gadget me


----------



## Wolf6 (27 Nov 2020)

Looking great man! But what is that orange stuff on the right?


----------



## Wookii (27 Nov 2020)

Wolf6 said:


> Looking great man! But what is that orange stuff on the right?



ADA Softenizer: https://www.adana.co.jp/en/contents/products/na_condition/detail01.html

The orange stuff is a DI resin to absorb mineral salts from the water to make it softer.


----------



## Wolf6 (27 Nov 2020)

Looks pretty cool. Does it work well in your experience?


----------



## Wookii (27 Nov 2020)

Wolf6 said:


> Looks pretty cool. Does it work well in your experience?



No idea, I've never used one - though I would anticipate that organic waste would foul the resin quicker than it would if you filtered the water change water though it first instead. Personally I'd rather spend the £270 these cost on a decent RO unit, but to each his own I guess.

To the OP, fantastic carpet growth you've achieved there, it looks very healthy!


----------



## adavin (27 Nov 2020)

Wolf6 said:


> Looks pretty cool. Does it work well in your experience?


I've only just put in so will keep you posted.  I do have a RO unit from my old reef tank however to get 25ltrs of RO water I could fill a bath with the outflow.  Due to being on a water meter I thought I'll get the return of investment back quicker.


----------



## dw1305 (27 Nov 2020)

Hi all, 


adavin said:


> I do have a RO unit from my old reef tank however to get 25ltrs of RO water I could fill a bath with the outflow. Due to being on a water meter I thought I'll get the return of investment back quicker.


Is rainwater an option?

cheers Darrel


----------



## Nico Felici (27 Nov 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is rainwater an option?
> 
> cheers Darrel


Darrel, I have been reading about this quite a lot since joining the hobby again, and this forum. Never heard of it before. Hoping not to sound too naive, how do you collect rain water?!  Is it literally just a bucket in the backyard and some traditional rainmaking, or is there anything else here that I am not quite catching? It sounds like quite a faff to me?


----------



## dw1305 (27 Nov 2020)

Hi all,


Nico Felici said:


> I am not quite catching? It sounds like quite a faff to me?


It is a bit more work than just turning the tap on.

If you have a house rather than a flat etc. It is just a case of fitting a water butt to the down-pipe from the guttering. I have five water butts, three at the back of the house and <"two at the front">. I use the water for the all the pot watering and all the water changes for the fish tanks.




Have a look at <"Rain-water">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Siege (27 Nov 2020)

adavin said:


> Had thought about that one Andrew. But wasnt sure as not seen in real life.



Hi Vin Youve seen the ADA one on the 60-P at AG. It has the blue film on it.

There are also 2 of the lightGround ones on the 1200 and 900. Both white with no films added.

Lightground are bringing out a full RGB one soon.......


ps. Tank looking fantastic 👏😃


----------



## Siege (27 Nov 2020)

Spotless Water have a RO water location at Harlow if that is any use.
Dead cheap and super quick. It’s a bit like filling up your car!

https://www.spotlesswater.co.uk/


----------



## adavin (27 Nov 2020)

Siege said:


> Hi Vin Youve seen the ADA one on the 60-P at AG. It has the blue film on it.
> 
> There are also 2 of the lightGround ones on the 1200 and 900. Both white with no films added.
> 
> ...


I keep looking at the backgrounds might be a crimbo present coming lol.  Thanks


----------



## adavin (3 Dec 2020)

DAY 48 got the mower out


----------



## Wolf6 (3 Dec 2020)

Still looks great  I noticed you put these lights up for sale, you getting different ones?


----------



## adavin (3 Dec 2020)

Wolf6 said:


> Still looks great  I noticed you put these lights up for sale, you getting different ones?


Thanks Wolf,  Yea I'm looking into the ADA Solar lights at present. The ONF are good lights and have a feature called Natural which imitates sunrise and sunset.  I was looking at the ADA first and just wish I had purchased the unit. But adding the stand and bracket and shield was just too much at the time.


----------



## Siege (3 Dec 2020)

The ONF lights are super nice (I used to have one), You’ll find the Solar RGB in a whole different league though (I’ve got them now). Defo not cheap though as you’ll want the ADA light stand (note just rhs hanging on a 90P) plus the shades.

@Geoffrey Rea will be able to advise/confirm as he runs both on tanks side by side.


----------



## adavin (4 Dec 2020)

Siege said:


> The ONF lights are super nice (I used to have one), You’ll find the Solar RGB in a whole different league though (I’ve got them now). Defo not cheap though as you’ll want the ADA light stand (note just rhs hanging on a 90P) plus the shades.
> 
> @Geoffrey Rea will be able to advise/confirm as he runs both on tanks side by side.


They are great lights and pleased with the outcome.  As mentioned with the light, stand, brackets and filters added up so doing a bit at a time..


----------



## maj74 (4 Dec 2020)

adavin said:


> DAY 48 got the mower outView attachment 157302View attachment 157303View attachment 157306View attachment 157304View attachment 157305


Wow.... that is some carpet - probably the densest I've seen in any journal photo so far - what plant is it?


----------



## adavin (4 Dec 2020)

maj74 said:


> Wow.... that is some carpet - probably the densest I've seen in any journal photo so far - what plant is it?


They are Eleocharis acicularis Mini - Tropica 1-2 Grow! excellent plant.  I think in total I used 20 pots.  Spreads well and keeps nice.


----------



## adavin (25 Dec 2020)

ADA RGB upgrade.  But in need of another mow..


----------



## Shinobi (26 Dec 2020)

An ADA connoisseur I see 😉


----------



## adavin (26 Dec 2020)

Mowed the lawn..


----------



## adavin (10 Feb 2021)

Been a while due to work load here's the latest..  Added 10 shrimp 4 weeks in the build now lost count past 60 lol..


----------



## Wookii (10 Feb 2021)

Looks great. I’m still absolutely amazed by the density of that eleocharis carpet!


----------



## adavin (10 Feb 2021)

Wookii said:


> Looks great. I’m still absolutely amazed by the density of that eleocharis carpet!


I must admit its very dense.  Great carpet and easy to trim flat.


----------



## Wookii (10 Feb 2021)

Have you stopped using the ADA Softenizer or just removed it for the photos?


----------



## adavin (10 Feb 2021)

I cleaned the unit and glass bung with tube broke in the sink... Gutted as this is awesome.. Source part now wost case I'll have to use a rubber bung


----------



## Paul Kettless (12 Feb 2021)

Tanks looking great, and the ADA light pendant def suits your set up. The ONF seemed to grow your carpet well also. Lets hope that I can get some good growth from it also.


----------



## adavin (12 Feb 2021)

Paul Kettless said:


> Tanks looking great, and the ADA light pendant def suits your set up. The ONF seemed to grow your carpet well also. Lets hope that I can get some good growth from it also.


Thanks Paul I'm sure the ONF will it's powerful light.


----------

